# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  Sell land, but exclude certain portion

## Christel

Hello,  (I was not sure under which discussion group to post this question...) 

A client wants to buy a piece of land next to them. The person living there wants to sell the land, but keep the house and a small piece of land out for himself. 
Subdivision is not an option so we are looking for a way around it. He wants to live there the rest of his life (over 65) and his piece must then only be sold (and I guess the money must go to his heirs). The client wants to buy the rest in the meantime and farm it
Is it possible to describe such an arrangement in a company or a trust? What would be the pros and cons? Costs now and running?   :Confused: 

If someone can please give some direction here... thanks!

----------


## wynn

Simply sell the whole piece of land and include a 'usafruct' for the portion they wish to stay on, they will get paid upfront for the whole of the land but an agreement about the value because of the portion they are on will have to be negotiated.

----------

